# How long does it take these images to load?



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2014)

How long is it taking the images to load on my blog page for you guys?

Generally it's super fast for me, but i'm on business class high speed internets with a fast computer so...

And last night it seemed to be taking a little longer. Although I woke up this morning and the router was out, so I'm wondering if that's all I was dealing with last night with the download speeds.

Still curious though...

On a scale from 1 to "holy sh*t it was loaded before I even clicked the link", how fast does my blog page load for you?

Blog ? Emily McGonigle Photography


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 8, 2014)

9 seconds for absolutely everything


----------



## sm4him (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not sure how big a range that is, from 1 to "holy sh*t&#8230;" if "holy s." is 106, then I'd give this about an 89. Maybe a 91. 

Seriously, the photos loaded before I finished reading the headline, so it was plenty fast enough. I'm on a regular AT&T connection at work, on my Mac, Safari browser.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 8, 2014)

0.945564616498798113

Approximately.


----------



## baturn (Aug 8, 2014)

A couple of seconds, but I don't think either my computer or internet connection are particularly fast. I enjoyed your blogs tho', so thanks for that.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> 9 seconds for absolutely everything



What device are you using??


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2014)

baturn said:


> A couple of seconds, but I don't think either my computer or internet connection are particularly fast. I enjoyed your blogs tho', so thanks for that.



Haha, thanks, and you're welcome. :sillysmi:


----------



## benp2k6 (Aug 8, 2014)

E - are you resizing for web?  If so, no one should ever have a problem


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 8, 2014)

I am on terrible rural internet. According to my stop watch, this thread took 15.7 seconds to load, the link you provided took 18.2 seconds to load.


----------



## runnah (Aug 8, 2014)

Yikes!

Use the "save for web" option in photoshop for everything! You can crank most images down to 5 on the save menu without a dramatic quality loss.

No image should be larger and 400kb on the web.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 8, 2014)

on my iPhone it does not load

on my laptop win8 but home, lower level internet cable speed
it took a good 45 seconds as I waited for specific images to load as they were slowly showing up.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 8, 2014)

e.rose said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > 9 seconds for absolutely everything
> ...



9600 baud modem, with a packard bell ipower x8620 ... netscape navigator.


----------



## 407370 (Aug 8, 2014)

I stopped counting after 2 minutes on my utterly cr@p internet connection


----------



## Designer (Aug 8, 2014)

I got only the progress bar for the first 3 or 4 seconds, then everything was up.  Cable internet & wi-fi.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2014)

So the general consensus is, people with slow internet connections, it loads slowly. And people with quicker internet connections it takes a few seconds and it's good? 

I can live with that.


----------



## julianliu (Aug 8, 2014)

It takes me about 4~5 seconds. I would say my internet speed is normally fast


----------



## snowbear (Aug 8, 2014)

I had blank screen lag when I first connected for about 7 seconds - the status bar on the browser told me it was waiting for Youtube.  The first images were up within a second or two after that cleared up.  The later images were fully displayed as I scrolled down.

Cheap laptop with Windows 8, Chrome, WiFi to base-line FIOS.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2014)

After a count of six, I had a ton of images loaded....I used the scroll mouse to "roll" downward, but everything was loaded. Overall fast loading on Comcast wi-fi, iMac, Safari. I tried to out-scroll the photos loading , but was unable to ever get "ahead" if the pics, so the entire load time must have been less than 15 or 20 seconds, which is probably how long it took me to scroll all the way to the bottom.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2014)

snowbear said:


> the status bar on the browser told me it was waiting for Youtube.



That's weird because there are ZERO things linked to or posted from Youtube on my site. 

Were you watching youtube earlier? :lmao:


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 8, 2014)

I know in both Firefox and chrome there is what's called page speed I think. I've used it for my web site. It looks through everything and gives you tips on how to change things to get your page to load faster. It ranks things to show you what is the biggest contributor to slowing the page down. It is pretty technical though. Most of the low priority stuff makes almost no difference but I suppose if you have a bunch of them it will add up.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 8, 2014)

Check this link. 

https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/


----------



## manaheim (Aug 8, 2014)

Emily, it took 3-4 seconds for enough material for me to look around became visible. 3-4 is about the max people are typically willing to wait. (At least that was the metric back when I did this stuff.)

This is worth looking at:

Website speed test

This is a performance chart of your website's load time, and it will help you identify any areas that may be slowing the site down.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Emily, it took 3-4 seconds for enough material for me to look around became visible. 3-4 is about the max people are typically willing to wait. (At least that was the metric back when I did this stuff.)
> 
> This is worth looking at:
> 
> ...



I dunno what any of that mess meant. 

All I know is that it gave my blog page a 91/100 and my overall site an 88/100.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 8, 2014)

few seconds. plenty fast enough.. we're on uhh.. "turbo" gaming internet I don't know what speeds. some were loading as I speedy scrolled down but most were instantly loaded.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 8, 2014)

About 4 seconds the first time and less than that the second time.  I may have your cookies :twisted:.

Cox cable direct. Win8 desktop. Chrome


----------



## manaheim (Aug 8, 2014)

e.rose said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Emily, it took 3-4 seconds for enough material for me to look around became visible. 3-4 is about the max people are typically willing to wait. (At least that was the metric back when I did this stuff.)
> ...



hahah... the longer bars are things taking longer to load.  For example, google analytics is taking a good chunk of time. Anywhere you see a big bar, you should have a look and see if it's something you can minimize or tune.  Much of it you won't be able to, and to be honest I didn't see anything REALLY alarming, but a couple things I was kinda like "hmmm"


----------



## e.rose (Aug 8, 2014)

manaheim said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



I think I'd be more inclined to be concerned if it was like... scoring a 30 out of 100. 

Or.

A 10 out of 100.

Or something like that.


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 8, 2014)

The blog itself took about 5 seconds, the photo's were there when it finished loading.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I can see the pictures in this thread.

lol

Loaded in maybe 2 seconds?


----------



## snowbear (Aug 9, 2014)

e.rose said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > the status bar on the browser told me it was waiting for Youtube.
> ...



Your July 12 post ("#SELFIE - LYRICS -THE CHAINSMOKERS")?

It's loading faster today - it was probably a Verizon thing - we've been having some intermittent issues.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 9, 2014)

e.rose said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



I still think it was a LITTLE slow and would look to shave off a second. People are notoriously impatient, and the first visual thing on the screen was almost 3 seconds in, which is a lot.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 9, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Your July 12 post ("#SELFIE - LYRICS -THE CHAINSMOKERS")?  It's loading faster today - it was probably a Verizon thing - we've been having some intermittent issues.



Ohhhh YEAAAAAH. Totes forgot about that. 

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## e.rose (Aug 9, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I still think it was a LITTLE slow and would look to shave off a second. People are notoriously impatient, and the first visual thing on the screen was almost 3 seconds in, which is a lot.


 Eh. There's not much I can do about it. ::shrugs::

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 10, 2014)

One indicator would be the bounce rate. You have analytics on your page. What is your bounce rate for your landing page (typically your home page)?


----------



## e.rose (Aug 10, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> One indicator would be the bounce rate. You have analytics on your page. What is your bounce rate for your landing page (typically your home page)?



I dunno. I don't even know why I have analytics. I don't know what half that sh*t means.


----------

